# Free predator calling sounds.... for your ecaller!



## El Gato Loco

I've noticed a few new files being submitted to the download area. Free sounds for your ecaller!!! A couple of them are really decent too.

Check them out:

http://www.predatortalk.com/files/category/2-sounds/

Please be sure to give thanks to those who are submitting these free sounds too.


----------



## joseph

thanks,
I am always looking for that special sound that can help me in the field ..

Joseph


----------

